# BigPete Grad Of 2010!



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Im graduating Tmr! I cant wait yet im sad about it! 13 years of great memories......
I really dont think im ready for the real world =(
Bills / taxes here i come! LOL


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Grad-ing high school or uni..? LOL  sorry you looked really young dude is why i'm asking. Guessing uni by the "real world" comment.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

highschool


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

hehe.. gratz bro! How's the sale going with the Map Turtle btw? The previous owner is a buddy of mine. Thought that turtle was a keeper?


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

haha i had to sell the turtle =( the good thing is that i can still see whenever haha its at my buddys house and its in a pond, better then what i was going to keep it in LOL


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats BigPete on your graduation!!!....and boy do I feel old.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

congrat. Peter...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

grats man! now the real schooling begins


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats peter..beleive me stay young & get rich!!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! If you're afraid of the real world just go to college


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz Peter!  Only advice I have for you is... live with your parents as long as possible! haha


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for all the advice guys!!!! im planning on getting a job and going to langara =D


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

BigPete said:


> thanks for all the advice guys!!!! im planning on getting a job and going to langara =D


Congrats! Ah, langara, i knew her well. it has changed alot in the last couple of years. doesn't look like an old highschool anymore. Good luck!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good! I am a strong believer that a post secondary education of ANY kind will put you FAR ahead in the game of life (unless its a PhD lol!!!)


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Congrats. Mines Still in 2 weeks 
but it's ok. days go fast sometimes ^^


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Good! I am a strong believer that a post secondary education of ANY kind will put you FAR ahead in the game of life (unless its a PhD lol!!!)


Its shame instructors in high school don't share that thought, their veiws are generally only academic post secondary is the only way to make something of yourself. Never once in my High school years did they promote the trades and that post secondary education route. Either way, dont become a professional student and you'll have it made in life, they use degrees as a means to sift through applicants whether or not they have relevance to the job.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats on graduating from High School. Now the real "fun" begins, well sort of unless you are going to University or College.
When I graduated from High School and went to College, I found the transition to be quite abrupt in terms of workload and degree of difficulty. I don't think High School prepares you well at all for when it comes time to go to Post Secondary. I wish High School prepare the student more by educating the high school kid about what is available out there, job career choices, life skills, and not focus so much on academics alone.
Just my 2 cents.


----------

